# Jahrelang keine Gebühren abgebucht,Telekom will alles jetzt



## Voodach (26 Mai 2003)

Hi Folks,

ich habe seit mehreren Jahren eine Flat bei T-Online.
War am Anfang noch die ISDN Flat. Dann wurde es zur DSL Flat.
Die Telekom hat eine Einzugsermächtigung von mir und hat auch die Einrichitung für DSL abgebucht.

Danach wurde es erstmal still und es wurden nur noch die Telefonrechnungen abgebucht. Habe icht weiter drauf geachtet, da das ganze ja über ne Einzugsermächtigung lief. Es wurde dann noch einmal 650 Dm von meinem Konto abgebucht, da man plötzlich dachte, daß ich Call by Call ins I-Net gehe. Gld wurde zurückgebucht und alles ok.

Jetzt plötzlich will die Telekom für 2 jahre rückwirkend die Gebühren für den Online Zugang abbuchen. Es geht also um die Flatrategebühren. 

Es sind auch noch andere Sachen im argen, da man zwischendurch meinen Tarif ohne Benachrichtigung geändert hat in den 90 Std Tarif.
Ich benutze den T-online ACC nicht und ein Brief kam nie an.

Aber das ist auch nicht so wichtig. 
Meine Frage: Kann die Telekom oder T-Online den Anspruch rechtlich durchsetzen. generell ist es ja so, das zwischen ANSPRUCHHABEN und rechtlich DURCHSETZBAR ein Unterschied besteht.

Hat irgendjemand hier schon seine Erfarungen gemacht, oder weiß etwas darüber (Anwalt, Jurastudent). Nach meinem Wissen darf in diesem Fall eignetlich nur für 3 Montae rückwirkend Geld gefordert werden, da eine Einzugsermächtignung bestand.

Wäre echt dankbar für jede Hilfe.

Gruß,
Voody


----------



## Voodach (30 Mai 2003)

Falls sich hier niemand äußern möchte, poste ich hier einfach mal meine E-Mail Adresse:

[email protected]

Gruß,
Voody


----------



## Der Jurist (30 Mai 2003)

Schau einmal in § 8 der TKV http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkv_1998/index.html

Die Verjährung beginnt am Ende des Jahres indem die Forderung entstanden ist.

Verjährung ist eine Einrede. Man muss sich darauf berufen. Wer nichts sagt, kann verurteilt werden. Erst wenn er das Wort "Verjährung" in den Mund nimmt oder schreibt, wird das vom Gericht geprüft.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2003)

Thx for Reply.

Hat mir zwar nicht wirklich weitergeholfen, aber immerhin hat sich einer die Mühe gemacht . 
Die generelle Verjährungsfrist von 2 Jahren war mir bereits bekannt. Für mich war halt nur wichtig, ob es unter den Umständen so etwas wie eine Verwirkung, wie zB beim Mietrecht, zum Tragen kommt.

Vielleicht sollte ich noch dazu sagen, daß auf allen Rechnung der Telekom nie eine Forderung nach Onlinekosten drauf war.

Cu,
Voody


----------



## Der Jurist (3 Juni 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Thx for Reply.
> 
> Hat mir zwar nicht wirklich weitergeholfen, aber immerhin hat sich einer die Mühe gemacht .
> Die generelle Verjährungsfrist von 2 Jahren war mir bereits bekannt. Für mich war halt nur wichtig, ob es unter den Umständen so etwas wie eine Verwirkung, wie zB beim Mietrecht, zum Tragen kommt.
> ...



Verwirkung ist nicht. Das Fehlen auf der Rechnung ist auch unschädlich, deshalb wird ja jetzt nachgefordert. Es zieht allensfalls die Verjährung.

Sorry, wenn es nicht hilft. Die Rechtslage ist aber so.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2003)

Ich mache gerade das gleiche "durch".....
Anfang dieses Jahres wurden mir t-online Entgelte seit Sommer 2000 in Rechnung gestellt, wobei teilweise nicht einmal angegeben wurde, für welche Zeiten genau.
Nach ewigem Hin- und Her mit der sog. "Servicestelle", Beschwerde an den Vorstand, hat man mir angeboten, nur 50 % der nicht verjährten Forderung zu bezahlen.....da sie nicht "mehr feststellen könnte, was unter meiner Nummer für entgelte angefallen sind "!!!..... allerdings hat inzwischen die Telekom als "Eintreiber" mittlerweile den T-Online Zugang gesperrt und einen Anwalt beauftragt.....es ist eine spannende Geschichte.....  

Christine


----------



## Heiko (18 Juni 2003)

Wenn sie nicht mehr feststellen können, welche Einwahlen stattgefunden haben, so haben sie IMHO auch keine Forderungen...


----------



## Voodach (20 Juni 2003)

So nu melde ich mich auch mal wieder.

Mein Anwalt hat mir gute Hoffnungen gemacht, daß ich wahrscheinlich gar nichts bezahlen muß, oder höchstens 3 Monate rückwirkend.

Auf meiner Rechnung steht auch nix genauer drauf. Anwalt wurde von Telekom auch schon eingeschaltet, aber bis jetzt wollte ich nur, daß mir einer die Rechnung von der Telekom erklärt. Die können das aber selber nicht .

Cu,
Voody


----------



## Worff (2 Juli 2003)

Hi,

so richtig Hoffnung machen kann ich dir da nicht.
"Verjährung" tritt erst ein, nach 3 Jahren, denn die 
Telekom kann für das laufende Geschäftsjahr sowie
für die beiden vergangenen Jahre nachfordern.

Lediglich bei den Tarifeinheiten tritt nach 80 Tagen
eine "Verjährung" ein, weil die Verbindungsdaten 
nicht länger als 80 Tage gespeichert werden (dürfen)

Bei deinen DSL-Gebühren handelt es sich aber um 
feste monatliche Leistungen, und da sieht die Sache
dann wohl etwas schlechter aus.

Achja, man sollte Anwälten auch nicht alles glauben.
Schliesslich leben die davon, Verfahren zu führen 

Lass mal wissen, wie die Sache letztlich ausging.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Voodach (3 Juli 2003)

Ich werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten.
Bis jetzt ist aber noch nichts weiter passiert.

Cu,
Voody


----------



## Voodach (4 September 2003)

So habe nun vor einiger zeit Anwalt eingeschaltet und dieser hat auch Brief an die Anwälte von T-Online bzw Telekom geschickt.

Er hat sich in dem Brief auf Verwirkung berufen.
Ich warte nun schon seit 6 Wochen auf Antwort, aber bis jetzt ist nichts passiert.

Cu,
Voody


----------



## Worff (4 September 2003)

Da lehnt sich dein Anwalt aber mächtig aus dem Fenster 

Zufällig weiss ich recht genau, das die Telekom relativ weit
zurückfordern bzw. nachfordern kann.

Bei monatlichen Gebühren (Grundpreise etc.) sind das 2 Jahre
sowie das laufende Geschäftsjahr. Also zum derzeitigen Termin
alle Forderungen aus 2003, sowie den beiden vergangenen
Geschäftsjahren 2002 und 2001.

Lediglich bei den Tarifeinheiten gilt die "Verjährung" ab dem 
Moment, in dem sie nicht mehr beweisbar sind, also bei den
normalen Gesprächseinheiten nach der Löschung nach den
standardmässigen 80 Tagen Speicherung. Ausnahme ist hier
aber auch, wenn die Gebührenspeicher gesichert wurden weil
halt eben Nachberechnungen vermutet wurden.

Was nun deinen Fall angeht, so dürfte die Verjährung ebenso
wie eine "Verwirkung" nicht greifen. 
Du hast die Leistung genutzt, und in einem Zeitraum von mehr
als 2 Jahren(?) sollte dir irgendwann mal aufgefallen sein, das du
dafür garkeine Gebühren zahlst, eher noch als bei T-Online 

Ich hoffe nur, deine RS-Versicherung übernimmt die Kosten,
denn ich persönlich(!) sehe da nicht allzuviele Aussichten auf Erfolg.

Sinnvoller als ein Anwalt wäre übrigens ein persönliches Gespräch 
mit einem Kundenberater gewesen, denn dabei gibt sich der Laden
eher grosszügig, als wenn jemand mit dem Anwalt winken lässt....

<kristallkugel>
Evtl. hätten sie dann nur das laufende Jahr nachberechnet...
(Siehe das Beispiel von Christine)
</Kristallkugel>

Just my 2 Cent
Stefan


----------



## Voodach (8 September 2003)

Ich habe ca 30 mal versucht, mit irgend jemandem bei der Telekom und bei T-Online zu sprechen. Sowohl per Telefon als auch per Brief und Mail, aber es waren keine vernünftigen Antworten bzw nur 1 zu bekommen:

Zahlen Sie !

Der Witz ist auch, daß man mir die Flat und den 90 Std Tarif gleichzeitig berechnet hat. Auch dazu wollte man sich nicht äußern.

Ich habe übrigens mit dem Anwalt nicht begonnen. Die Telekom hat zuerst mit den Anwälten angefangen. ich habe nur reagiert.

Cu,
Voody


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2003)

*Zwei Tarife gleichzeitig?*

Hi, Voodach,



			
				Voodach schrieb:
			
		

> Der Witz ist auch, daß man mir die Flat und den 90 Std Tarif gleichzeitig berechnet hat. Auch dazu wollte man sich nicht äußern.



Die haben also einerseits zwei nicht gleichzeitig zu berechnende Tarife doch gleichzeitig berechnet, das Ganze für über zwei Jahre, und haben zwei Jahre lang keine Rechnung gestellt?

Saustall!

Lass Dich auf nix ein, geh vor Gericht damit, die werden mit der gesamten Forderung hinten runterfallen, selbst wenn die Flatrate-Forderung für DSL an sich berechtigt sein sollte.

So eine Rechnungslegung wird kein Richter akzeptieren, vor allem nicht die offenkundige Unordnung im Rechnungswesen...

Zahle denen nur das, was sie regulär aktuell berechnen, nix aus vergangener Zeit, Sollten die deshalb Deinen Anschluß sperren, sag Deinem Anwalt, er möge, falls er das nicht kennt, sich die Telekommunikationskundenschutzverordnung (TKV, gibts auf www.regtp.de) durchlesen und gegen die Telekom ne Einstweilige Verfügung zwecks Aufhebung der Anschlußsperre bei Gericht beantragen, die einschlägigen Paragraphen der TKV zitieren und den Rechnungsschlendrian in Deinem Falle darlegen und nachweisen, und dann ist auch die Sperre schnell wieder weg. Einstweilige Verfügungsverfahren sind Eilverfahren, geht also relativ flott.

Lass Dir von Telekom nichts gefallen. Falls der Anwalt nix taugen sollte, suche Dir in Deiner örtlichen Nähe einen Fachanwalt für Telekommunikationsrecht, der nicht (!) für die Telekom arbeitet (frage ihn oder sie), finden tust Du solche Anwälte z.B. auf www.anwalt24.de.

Halt uns auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## AmiRage (29 September 2003)

*Re: Zwei Tarife gleichzeitig?*



			
				Grissom schrieb:
			
		

> Die haben also einerseits zwei nicht gleichzeitig zu berechnende Tarife doch gleichzeitig berechnet, ...


Warum sollten diese Tarife nicht gleichzeitig zu berechnen sein? Wenn Du dies willst, dann wird Dir T-Online auch 10 Flatrates verkaufen. T-Online prüft hier sicherlich nicht auf mögliche Plausibilität.

... was jetzt nicht unbedingt den hier vorliegenden Sachverhalt widerspiegelt.


----------



## Heiko (29 September 2003)

*Re: Zwei Tarife gleichzeitig?*



			
				AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du dies willst, dann wird Dir T-Online auch 10 Flatrates verkaufen. T-Online prüft hier sicherlich nicht auf mögliche Plausibilität.


Als ein Bekannter von mir das zum letzten mal versuchte (es ging um acht IIRC), ging das aufgrund der Abrechnungssoftware nicht. Die konnte nur einen Tarif pro Telefonanschluß verwalten.


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2003)

Wenn eine Adresse für T-Online angemeldet wird und eine zweite Anmeldung für die gleiche Adresse eingeht, erhält der Adresseninhaber ein automatisiertes Schreiben, in dem er aufgefordert wird, die zweite Bestellung zu bestätigen - erfolgt die Bestätigung nicht, wird die zweite Bestellung storniert.


----------



## AmiRage (29 September 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn eine Adresse für T-Online angemeldet wird und eine zweite Anmeldung für die gleiche Adresse eingeht, erhält der Adresseninhaber ein automatisiertes Schreiben, in dem er aufgefordert wird, die zweite Bestellung zu bestätigen - erfolgt die Bestätigung nicht, wird die zweite Bestellung storniert.


Ist das schon länger so? Kann mich nicht erinnern, soetwas jemals erhalten zu haben.


----------



## Counselor (30 September 2003)

Voodach schrieb:
			
		

> ....Er hat sich in dem Brief auf Verwirkung berufen.
> ...
> Cu,
> Voody



Worin sieht dein Anwalt ein Verhalten von T-COM / T-Online, das aus deiner Sicht auf einen Verzicht schließen läßt?

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das schon länger so? Kann mich nicht erinnern, soetwas jemals erhalten zu haben.


Habe vorige Woche online eine Freundschaftswerbung bei T-Online für eine Freundin in Nürnberch gemacht. Um der Holden weitere Schritte abzunehmen, habe ich sie auch gleich mit ihrem Namen angemeldet. Zwei Tage später kam erst ein Starterpaket und noch einen Tag später ein weiteres. Außerdem kam ein netter Brief, wie zuvor beschrieben. Auf tel. Anfrage der gutstn entpuppten sich beide Anmeldungen als eingeloggt - die zweite Bestellung wurde dann storniert.

Blöde nur, dass am dritten Tag schon wieder ein Starterkit der T-Online mit schon wieder neuen Zugangsdaten geliefert wurde - warum und durch wen auch immer veranlasst.


----------



## Devilfrank (30 September 2003)

Scheint ne neue Wachstumsstrategie zu sein. Immerhin wieder 3 User mehr in der Statistik.
Wenn man das mal hochrechnet...
 :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2003)

Naja, Frank - verurteile mich nur, doch als Aktionär sollte man zu seinen Fehlern stehen und es kommen sicher auch wieder bessere Zeiten, ich arbeite jedenfalls daran.  :lol:


----------



## Devilfrank (1 Oktober 2003)

Und da sprach der Aktionär:
"So ein Mist - das wird und wird nicht mehr..."


----------



## KatzenHai (10 Oktober 2003)

Zwei kurze Klarstellungen:

Einen Fachanwalt für Telekommunikationsrecht gibt es nicht. Diese Werbung eines Anwalts wäre berufswidrig und hätte sofort eine kostenpflichtige Abmahnung von Kollegen als Folge.

Verwirkung und Verjährung helfen hier nicht. Was vielleicht ziehen kann, ist Treu und Glauben, da es rechtsmissbräuchlich sein könnte, sich nach so langer Zeit auf eine formelle Stellung zu berufen, obwohl Anschein gesetzt worden sein kann, keine Forderung mehr zu stellen. Dies könnte z.B. dann gelten, wenn die DTAG zwischenzeitlich Sonderangebote unterbreitet hätte, die nur deshalb nicht in Betracht gezogen wurden, weil die Leistung ja nicht mehr beansprucht wurde. Anders herum: Wenn die Leistung durchgängig genutzt wurde, kann nach meiner Meinung nur noch mit der Bitte um Ratenzahlung gekontert werden.

Nebenaspekt: Ohne ordentliche Rechnungslegung ist zumindest kein Verzug eingetreten, also weder RA-Kosten noch Zinsen. Das kann aber der Anwalt - wenn er was taugt - genauer prüfen.


----------



## Counselor (11 Oktober 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> *Verwirkung* und Verjährung helfen hier nicht. Was vielleicht ziehen kann, ist Treu und Glauben, da es rechtsmissbräuchlich sein könnte, sich nach so langer Zeit auf eine formelle Stellung zu berufen, obwohl Anschein gesetzt worden sein kann, keine Forderung mehr zu stellen.



 :gruebel: 

Du sagst, Verwirkung hilft nix und im gleichen Atemzug behauptest du, es käme nach Treu und Glauben der von der Telekom gesetzte Anschein zum Zuge, sie würde keine Forderung mehr stellen ?????

Liegt nicht gerade Verwirkung vor, wenn die Telekom eine Forderung längere Zeit nicht geltend macht, und der Kunde aufgrund des Gesamtverhaltens der Telekom nicht mehr mit einer Geltendmachung rechnen mußte (illoyale Verspätung) und ist Verwirkung nicht gerade ein Verstoß gegen Treu und Glauben in Form unzulässiger Rechtsausübung wegen widersprüchlichen Verhaltens?

Counselor


----------



## Voodach (15 Oktober 2003)

Tut mir leid, daß ich mich solange nicht gemeldet habe.

Nachwievor keine Antwort auf das Schreiben meines Anwaltes.

@AmiRage: Man darf nicht einfach 2 Tarife berechnen, wenn der Kunde nur 1 bestellt hat.

Vielleicht einfach nochmal zu Klarstellung:

Habe vor Ewigkeiten ne Flat bestellt bei T-Online. War damals noch ISDN Flat. Die habe ich weitergenutzt für DSL. War 0 Problem, alles einwandfrei.
Habe dann irgendwie nie was bezahlen müssen nach jetziger Recherche.
Ab September 2002 wurde dann doch berechnet, und ich habe auch immer bezahlt. Nun will man aus den Jahren davor das Geld berechnen. Von der Zeit als es angemahnt wurde und die nächste Reaktion kam, ist zwar viel Zeit vergangen, aber es ist innerhalb der 2 Jahre gewesen, die überhaupt nachträglich berechnet werden darf. Ich hätte auch überhaupt keine Probleme gehabt das fehlende Geld zu bezahlen, aber ich wollte mich von der Telekom oder T-Online auch nicht verarschen lassen.
Ich habe bei der Telekom nachgefragt, wie es zu der nachträglichen Rechnungsstellung kommt, da ich eine Einzugsermächtigung erteilt hatte.

Weiterhin hatte mich gestört, daß ich den 90 Std tarif + Flat bezahlen sollte. Es hat sich aber nimenad dazu geäußert. Es wurde sogar eine Schreiben mit Rückschein an die Geschäftsleitung geschickt aber auch da: no Response.

Dann meldeten sich die Anwälte von der Telekom und dann dachte ich, sollen die sich doch mit meinem Anwalt unterhalten. Naja, und bis jetzt habe ich nichts mehr gehört.

Cu,
Voody

P.S.: Warum ich ein Anrecht auf Verwirkung oder was auch immer haben sollte, weiß ich auch nicht. Ich bin kein Anwalt. Mein Anwalt sagte halt, daß es so sei.


----------



## KatzenHai (18 Oktober 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Liegt nicht gerade Verwirkung vor, wenn die Telekom eine Forderung längere Zeit nicht geltend macht, und der Kunde aufgrund des Gesamtverhaltens der Telekom nicht mehr mit einer Geltendmachung rechnen mußte (illoyale Verspätung) und ist Verwirkung nicht gerade ein Verstoß gegen Treu und Glauben in Form unzulässiger Rechtsausübung wegen widersprüchlichen Verhaltens?
> 
> Counselor



Nicht ganz. Verwirkung ist in der Tat das "nicht mehr damit rechnen müssen", wie du schreibst. Liegt m.E. hier nicht unbedingt vor, da durch fortgesetzte Nutzung ja bewusst davon ausgegangen werden musste, dass das noch was kostet. Es wird schwer, sich auf eine Kostenfreiheitsvermutung zu berufen. Deshalb wird Verwirkung schwierig werden.

Meine Treu-und-Glauben-Argumentation zielt auf Rechtsmissbrauch ab, liegt knapp daneben, aber eben daneben. Rechtsmissbrauch ist, wenn man sich jetzt auf die formelle Stellung der Rechnungs-Nichtverjährung beruft und alles auf einmal haben möchte, Verzug durch Mahnung und dann teuer. Daher meine ich, dass ein Anspruch auf faire Zahlung des wohl zu zahlenden Betrags besteht - eben in Raten, ohne weitere Verzugsfolgen (Kosten, Zinsen).

Ist aber eine nicht gerichtsfeste Argumentation, mit der ein Versuch lohnt. So war's gemeint.


----------



## Counselor (18 Oktober 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht ganz. Verwirkung ist in der Tat das "nicht mehr damit rechnen müssen", wie du schreibst. Liegt m.E. hier nicht unbedingt vor, da durch fortgesetzte Nutzung ja bewusst davon ausgegangen werden musste, dass das noch was kostet. Es wird schwer, sich auf eine Kostenfreiheitsvermutung zu berufen. Deshalb wird Verwirkung schwierig werden.



Natürlich wird das schwierig. Deswegen habe ich ja oben den Betroffenen gefragt, worauf sein Anwalt die Verwirkung stützt. Die fixen Entgelte müssen idR monatlich vorab bezahlt werden. Streng genommen müßten nur variable Kosten abgerechnet werden. Und bloßes Nichtabrechnen führt nicht zur Verwirkung.



			
				Katzenhai schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Treu-und-Glauben-Argumentation zielt auf Rechtsmissbrauch ab, liegt knapp daneben, aber eben daneben. Rechtsmissbrauch ist, wenn man sich jetzt auf die formelle Stellung der Rechnungs-Nichtverjährung beruft und alles auf einmal haben möchte, Verzug durch Mahnung und dann teuer. Daher meine ich, dass ein Anspruch auf faire Zahlung des wohl zu zahlenden Betrags besteht - eben in Raten, ohne weitere Verzugsfolgen (Kosten, Zinsen).
> 
> Ist aber eine nicht gerichtsfeste Argumentation, mit der ein Versuch lohnt. So war's gemeint.



Bei jahrelangem Nichtabrechnen würde ich der T-Online auch § 254 BGB betreffend des Verzugsschadens entgegenhalten. Ist auch nicht gerichtsfest.

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> AmiRage schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freundschaftswerbung klappt jedenfalls - habe heute eine Geschekpackung mit zwei Flaschen Prosecco und einer riesen Büchse Amarettini erhalten. Und das innerhalb drei Wochen - danke T-Online!


----------



## Heiko (18 Oktober 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Freundschaftswerbung klappt jedenfalls - habe heute eine Geschekpackung mit zwei Flaschen Prosecco und einer riesen Büchse Amarettini erhalten. Und das innerhalb drei Wochen - danke T-Online!


Und ich bin jetzt vollständig TOL-frei weil garnix klappt.
Danke T-Online!


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2003)

*Teledoof*

Moin

@Heiko
Die sind einfach zu "gut". Ich telefoniere auch nur noch mit 
"Vorwahl". Leider kriegen die durch DSL immer noch Geld von mir.
Die rote Karte, die Die von mir erhalten haben, bewirkt eine
Sperre von 5 Jahren. Geldentzug, das ist die Sprache die sie
verstehen.

M.f.G.

Stan

Ps.:Ich hatte schon mehrere Male (Probe)Abonnements  von einem
Nachrichtenmagazin. Bestellung & Kündigung _alles_ per Telefon.
Ich bekam immer Bestätigungsschreiben. Hat immer alles geklappt.
Ja T..... seht und staunt, es geht!


----------

